# Location of Humidifier to DTG Printer



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

I am looking to purchase the following: 

Stadler Form | Oskar White Evaporative Humidifier&#150; The Economist | Home Depot Canada

I have a closed in work area of about 400 square feet. I was wondering where should I place this humidifier in relation to the printer. Beside it? Below it? On top of it? Nowhere near it? Across the room from it? 5 feet away from it? Where do you put yours?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Right next to the printer is where I would recommend it.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

marzatplay said:


> I am looking to purchase the following:
> 
> Stadler Form | Oskar White Evaporative Humidifier– The Economist | Home Depot Canada
> 
> I have a closed in work area of about 400 square feet. I was wondering where should I place this humidifier in relation to the printer. Beside it? Below it? On top of it? Nowhere near it? Across the room from it? 5 feet away from it? Where do you put yours?



Would not recommend going with that humidifier. We suggest something like this that has large water bottles so that it can work for 2 to 3 days without constant refilling:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Essick-A...ym6lha&cm_mmc=CJ-_-6152541-_-11210757&cj=true

And you can place it it alongside your printer. Not below it.

_


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

equipmentzone said:


> Would not recommend going with that humidifier. We suggest something like this that has large water bottles so that it can work for 2 to 3 days without constant refilling:
> 
> AIRCARE Designer Series 5.7-gal. Evaporative Humidifier for 3,600 sq. ft.-4DTS 900 - The Home Depot
> 
> ...


Why would you not recommend it? Is it only because of the re-filling issue? The one you recommend is for up to 3600 square feet, I'm in 400 square feet. It's too much. I don't mind re-filling daily.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

marzatplay said:


> Why would you not recommend it? Is it only because of the re-filling issue? The one you recommend is for up to 3600 square feet, I'm in 400 square feet. It's too much. I don't mind re-filling daily.



The water tank on the unit you were looking at is only 0.9 gallons. The space you have your printer in should be at 50% humidity 24/7. Which includes weekends. That small a tank would require constant daily refilling. The other unit does handle larger spaces but also small spaces because it has a built in humistat which turns the unit on and off to maintain the humidity level dialed in to it for the space it's in. And the large tanks let you leave it running 24 /7 without having to run in on weekends to make sure its filled.

Just don't want you getting stuck with a humidifier that is pretty but won't do the job you need. 

_


----------



## tusa (Apr 27, 2014)

It can do up to 3,600 sf. That means it can do 400 sf also.

You can go with the pretty one that costs more money or you can go with the one equipmentzone has recommended. It's basic, not as pretty, and looks like it's made of cheap material, but it seems to work well and I've had it for couple of years. Either one will work, but with the one you linked, you could be refilling several times per day.

Just to give you an idea, my Essick model holds 5 gal of water. Even with 5 gal, when it's really dry, I sometimes have refill every other day. Now, if I had the model you linked, I would've had to refill 10 times in two days.

There's also the Holmes smart humidifier. I tried that for my house and although the smartphone feature is nice, it was very glitchy. That was when it was first came out, so they might have fixed the bugs with firmware updates. One nice feature of the Holmes is that it sends a message to your smart device when it's empty.


----------



## BCMedic (Sep 23, 2008)

I like function... and if it can have a good design... well that's a bonus.

Here is what I found at Costco(in Canada) 

Boneco S450 Deluxe Steam Humidifier with Bonus Box of Anti-Mineral Pads

A little more money... but I love buying things at Costco... Awesome customer service.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

BCMedic said:


> I like function... and if it can have a good design... well that's a bonus.
> 
> Here is what I found at Costco(in Canada)
> 
> ...




You should not use a misting humidifier with a direct to garment printer. You should only use an evaporative type unit.

_


----------



## BCMedic (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tip... I will be doing the same thing that the original poster of this thread is asking about. I live in Canada as well... really dry in the winter.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Get something like a Hydrofogger is my recommendation. Plumb it properly and you wont have to worry about refilling. It creates a mist but hasn't been an issue for us.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

zhenjie said:


> Get something like a Hydrofogger is my recommendation. Plumb it properly and you wont have to worry about refilling. It creates a mist but hasn't been an issue for us.



That would work well. The problem most would have is that they don't have a water supply to plumb into in the space they have their equipment in.

_


----------



## tusa (Apr 27, 2014)

I remembered this thread this morning because it was really dry over the weekend. I filled the tank saturday evening and closed the store.

When I came in the store monday morning, the 5 gal tank was completely empty and the humidifier wick was dried up completely. Relative humidity was 40% so I think I'm safe. 

Imagine if I had one of those small 1 gal ones. Probably would've been empty in couple of hours.

I thought about getting the fogger and looked into it. However, they're too expensive and I would have to call a plumber to have a water pipe near the printer. Nearest faucet is more than 100 ft away.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

tusa said:


> I remembered this thread this morning because it was really dry over the weekend. I filled the tank saturday evening and closed the store.
> 
> When I came in the store monday morning, the 5 gal tank was completely empty and the humidifier wick was dried up completely. Relative humidity was 40% so I think I'm safe.
> 
> ...




We have quite a few customers who have gotten and are using two of these 5 gallon humidifiers to make sure the humidity stays at a constant 24/7. Including over the weekend when they are not there to refill if needed.

AIRCARE Designer Series 5.7-gal. Evaporative Humidifier for 3,600 sq. ft.-4DTS 900 - The Home Depot

The units have humidistats so they will shut off when they're at the humidity level you selected.

_


----------

